# Crochet forum and my latest project



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

I found this forum last night when I was surfing, looking for ideas/help with my latest project. I thought maybe some of you would like it also.

http://www.crochetville.org/forum/index.php


Heres my latest project:










Its a pattern I bought from Annies Attic. Its the best $5.99 Ive spent in a long time. The pattern itself has given me ideas for other projects. I want to make an afghan using spare yarns, and just the 1st big star/ring. Right up to where the 6 white mini points begin.

The trouble Im having is with the star itself. The points of the star are based on a circle and it puckers and wont lay flat. Ive tried making different circles to base the points of the star on. Some work,some dont.
The circle in the pattern is composed mostly of dc stitches, and I have made circles that are just single crochet and solid. If that makes sense.
Its giving me something to play.

After finding that forum I realize what I really want to make among other things is a round ripple.Not sure if I want to make an afghan or just a throw. Something like this, just not necessarily those colors.










Off to play!!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

wow! Your last project is awesome! That is so pretty. I really love the colors! How big is it? Is it as big as it looks?? I mean, wow! you did good!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

The second pic is just a pic I found to use as a sample. I found a whole bunch of ones last night that I cant find this morning without remembering exactly which thread I was in. :sob:


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

I don't crochet, but will blocking help shape the points to lie flat?


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Tommyice said:


> I don't crochet, but will blocking help shape the points to lie flat?


If the ones Im working on dont start to, Im going to give blocking a try

----------------------

I found a few of the ones I was looking at last night :dance: Check these out!
Free- "Down in the Valley" RR Afghan Pattern
By Julee A. Reeves





















Materials:
32-48 Ozs of Worsted Weight yarn in your choice of color
âIâ Crochet Hook
Tapestry Needle for weaving in ends

Special Stitches:
Shell- (2Dc, Ch2, 2Dc) in specified space or stitch.
V-St- (Dc, Ch2, Dc) in specified space or stitch.

Rnd 1: Ch5, (Dc, Ch1) 7 times in 5th chain from hook, Sl St in top of beginning Ch3 (counts as first Dc). (8 Dc, 8 Ch1 Sps)

Rnd 2: Sl St around post of beginning Ch3 of previous Rnd, Ch3, (V-St in next Ch1 Sp, FPDC around next Dc) 7 times, V-St in next Ch1 Sp, Sl St in top of beginning Ch3. (8 FPDC, V-St Shells)

Rnd 3: Sl St around post of beginning Ch3 of previous Rnd, Ch3, (Skip next Dc, Shell in next Ch2 Sp, Skip next Dc, FPDC around next Dc) 7 times, Skip next Dc, Shell in next Ch2 Sp, Sl St in top of beginning Ch3. (8 Shells, 8 FPDC)

Rnd 4: Sl St around post of beginning Ch3 of previous Rnd, Ch3, (Skip next Dc, Dc in next Dc, Shell in next Ch2 Sp, Dc in next Dc, Skip next Dc, FPDC around next Dc) 7 times, skip next Dc, Dc in next Dc, Shell in next Ch2 Sp, Dc in next Dc, Sl St in top of beginning Ch3.
(8 Shells, 16Dc, 8 FPDC)

Rnd 5: Sl St around post of beginning Ch3 of previous Rnd, Ch3, (Skip next Dc, Dc in each Dc to Ch2 Sp, Shell in Ch2 Sp, Dc in each Dc across to 1 St before next FPDC, FPDC around next Dc) 7 Times, Skip next Dc, Dc in each Dc to Ch2 Sp, Shell in next Ch2 Sp, Dc in each Dc across to 1 St before next FPDC, Sl St in top of beginning Ch3. (8 Shells, 8 FPDC, 32 Dc- Each rnd after this one the Dc count will increase by 16)

Repeat Rnd 5 until you reach the size needed. Work desired edging then weave in ends. I don't have an edging at this time (since I have not finished my BF's 'Ghan) but I will update this pattern with one as soon as his 'Ghan is done 
http://www.crochetville.org/forum/showthread.php?t=126548



Heres another few from:
RedRoseDesign
http://www.etsy.com/shop/RoseRedsDesigns?ref=top_trail




























When I get a little farther along Im going to buy and try those patterns too.


----------



## mokih (Mar 2, 2008)

I love your blue and white afghan! So pretty! 

I made a round ripple using old scrap yarns from leftover projects (mine, and what I inherited from my Granny and Aunt Edie). I kept all the yarn in a rubbermaid tote, and I would have the kids pick the next color when I ran out of the current color. It took forever, and it huge. My kids fight over who gets to use it, even though my teenager dubbed it the "rainbow barf blanket" (yucky, I know!) 









That is an old loveseat (and a cat!) under it in this picture - the blanket was even bigger when I finished, and I did a scalloped edging around it to finish it.

I used this pattern: http://www.angelfire.com/tx5/angelcrafts/patterns/roundripple.html She tells you how to get the points to lay flat in the pattern.


----------



## sweet_mae (May 11, 2002)

very pretty, thank you for the link


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

mokih said:


> I love your blue and white afghan! So pretty!
> 
> I made a round ripple using old scrap yarns from leftover projects (mine, and what I inherited from my Granny and Aunt Edie). I kept all the yarn in a rubbermaid tote, and I would have the kids pick the next color when I ran out of the current color. It took forever, and it huge. My kids fight over who gets to use it, even though my teenager dubbed it the "rainbow barf blanket" (yucky, I know!)
> 
> ...


I absolutely love that! Thats a work of art, and creative using the yarn like that. Thanks for the link, Im definitely going to check that out.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Beautiful work!!


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

wow, beautiful!! For thin thread doilies we mix regular school glue with water to make a thin paste and put this on to stiffen and lay flat the doily---dries clear. Wonder if that would work for thicker yarn---would make it stiff though if you are looking to sit on it. You sure have a good eye for color---love them!!


----------

